# Coon hunting anyone?



## Hoghunter12 (Dec 3, 2014)

Is anyone in the or near the Habersham area doing any coon hunting that wouldn't mind having someone and their dog tag along every once in a while?  Everyone I used to hunt with has just about quit or can't go any more and I'm looking for new people to start hunting with. I do have my own dog but it's just not any fun hunting by myself every night.


----------



## coop3r (Dec 3, 2014)

How far from Newton co are ya? I'm hunting 3-4 nights a week here. I hunt alone most of the time too and know how ya feel.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm a couple of hours away. Would like like to depending on   when/where. Just got a new puppy I'm trying to start.


----------



## Efrank09 (Dec 19, 2014)

I live in Habersham. I got 3 dogs of my own been trying to go pretty regular. Send me a PM and we will see about going sometime .


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 20, 2014)

I walked into de jookjoint tonight and nuthin much going on. I, wearing hip boots, sing em a love song and ax ? Who wanta go coonhunting with me?   Bout five of em bout to break their neck tryin to get in the cat hole in the barn door.  With a feist after em. Not get out de cat hole mind you but in . Sayin, My turn , My turn , You done had your turn to go coon hunting with him. Sweet, good as gold girls, and I do lovem all in my special way. Some might sing me a love song back. Not that I tire of sex but I appreciate a good, heartfelt song, every so often..


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 20, 2014)

I need to come over there coon hunting sounds like.   I was chased by helicopters and harassed by wildlife and county personnel last night. From like 7pm till 1am.  Dern!


----------



## Castandcall (Dec 21, 2014)

Anyone near winder coon hunt?


----------



## tommy83 (Dec 21, 2014)

were can i find a good coon dog


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 21, 2014)

After Deer season I got a place in Fayetteville y'all can come hunt. I didn't have any dogs but we got coons. PM me if your looking for a place to hunt.


----------



## coop3r (Dec 21, 2014)

I have the dogs, the light, all the needed gear. We should all meet up at Fayetteville! That would .be some old fashioned tailgate fun.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 22, 2014)

6:15 AM and I'm fixing to turn out behind the house and see if I can track one down. Haven't done a morning coon hunt in 20 years. See if I see any ducks while I'm out. Kind of a two bird with one stone thing .


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Dec 23, 2014)

PM's sent. Hope to see some of you in the woods.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 23, 2014)

tommy83 said:


> were can i find a good coon dog



Pm me. I know of one forsale if your still looking.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 23, 2014)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> After Deer season I got a place in Fayetteville y'all can come hunt. I didn't have any dogs but we got coons. PM me if your looking for a place to hunt.


How much land you have? Can a polaris ranger get around on it? We could carry one or not.


----------



## Castandcall (Dec 24, 2014)

Ga dawg. Where you located?


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 24, 2014)

Forsyth co.


----------



## goob (Dec 25, 2014)

Hoghunter12 said:


> Is anyone in the or near the Habersham area doing any coon hunting that wouldn't mind having someone and their dog tag along every once in a while?  Everyone I used to hunt with has just about quit or can't go any more and I'm looking for new people to start hunting with. I do have my own dog but it's just not any fun hunting by myself every night.




Need to join the habersham coon hunting club.


----------



## Gtpittman (Jan 1, 2015)

Andbody hunt around paulding area?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 1, 2015)

We have a coon club in Dawsonville to. Anybody is welcome.


----------



## GudamWarrior (Jan 3, 2015)

Anybody hunt near loganville. I have equipment and used to hunt with my best buddy and his dogs, but he recently died of cancer so my only coon huntin buddy is gone.


----------



## coop3r (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm one city over from ya in Oxford. I have 3 English and 2 Walkers.


----------



## Castandcall (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't have dogs anymore but am looking to get another coonhound. I will gladly tag along if someone wants company.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 7, 2015)

Deer hunters. Im ready to help with your coon problem now that season is over. Pm me if I can help. Have dogs. Will travel.


----------



## coop3r (Jan 8, 2015)

You guys are all welcome to join me any time, I lived on 200 plus acres with three ponds, tons of creeks and backed up by the county reservoir. CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored ill come to u fellas if you let me know when and where, just depends on distance for me. I'm in Newton Co, Oxford GA

Hit Me up.
6787900000

Txt or leave message if me or the wifey don't answer.


----------



## James Sanders (Jan 18, 2015)

where you been coop? ain't heard from you. we went to butts co down near the monroe co line and made three trees with eyes. gimme a holler sometime. i went and looked around at most my old turn outs down there and 12 or 13 still look real good.


----------



## coonrunner (Jan 18, 2015)

castandcall said:


> anyone near winder coon hunt?



yes i live in winder


----------



## coonrunner (Jan 18, 2015)

I live in the winder area


----------

